# unsupported mode



## eiroarn (Oct 3, 2009)

what can i do in order to fix this thing?


it boots up to the windows xp screen then after it, everything appears blank..

after a minute or so, it displays the words "unsupported mode"


by the way, it's newly-reformatted..

pls help me..asap.. tnx..


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/old-monitor-says-unsupported-mode-413239.html


----------



## Alan1957 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your graphics card is set to a resolution that your monitor does not support. Press F8 while booting up to get the boot menu then choose VGA mode, which will boot into low res 640x480. You will then be able to set the system to the correct resolution for your monitor.

Hope this helps!


----------

